# bar clamps



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

A word to those who may need a few clamps. Home Depot in Baytown had Bessey bar clamps on sale today. I got a few four packs for $19.95 and several of the 4" clamps for $4 each. Good quality stuff that I suspect is on clearance. Irwin is not as well made and was about $24 for one. FYI


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Wow. Wish I didn't have to go out of town tomorrow. I need some more bar clamps.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Good info. I'll be passing the HD in Kemah later so will see if they have the same deal. Never have too many bar clamps.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Lowe's has been liquidating the Bessey brand. I picked up a couple of pipe clamps and bar clamps for very reasonable prices. They are probably gone by now.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

MT Stringer said:


> Lowe's has been liquidating the Bessey brand. I picked up a couple of pipe clamps and bar clamps for very reasonable prices. They are probably gone by now.











I got every single thing pictured (minus the 2 Irwin bar Clamps) as well as 3 of the wood vises, a 4.5 inch bench vise, one of the nicer 4 inch vises, 4 90 degree clamps, and 3 sets of the magnetic rubber vise jaws all for $160!!! All total at retail price would've been nearly $1,400. Got 2 40" k body revo clamps for $11 each (normally around $80 each).


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

That looks like a nice haul. Congrats on the score.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

I stopped in the Home Depot in Baytown today after church and they still have plenty.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Stopped by today. Home Depot was not on sale. Lowe's had just a few left. Picked up four of the 24" with the double head. Some in the closeout basket rang up regular price.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Looks like most of the good stuff is gone. I have been back and forth to the one near me (BW8/Wallisville) and nothing is left worth messing with. And Some Irwin clamps have been displayed in their place.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Yep, I stopped by the Lowes near me this past Saturday morning and they had no clamps left.
Oh well, you snooze you lose..........lol


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

Today,Tuesday the Home Depot in Baytown still had lots of four packs left for something like $18 . That is two 12" bars and two 18" bars in the pack.

There were also some 3/4" Irwin bar clamps of $8 in the clearance bin.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

hmmmmm........... I didn't see a clearance bin but spoke with one of the sales folks who even checked with the manager over the tool dept who said nothing about having a clearance bin.
Thanks for the info DH. I may take another drive over there today.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

the Lowes by me has a clearance table, usually near the key-cutting area.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

The H.D. in Baytown had the clearance bin located on an end cap near the center of the store generally where tools and fasteners are.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Was in Alvin today so tried the HD there. They had a few Irwin bar clamps left which I got. The guy told me I missed out not being a few days earlier.


----------

